

Ask HN: Small weekend projects, making some money and planning to flip?   - yogrish

I want to gain some experience in owning and running a small website service/app/product. I am planning to buy any wesite which is making some money (even if it is less its OK), reasonable traffic and has low maintenance.<p>I looked at flippa, but it seems there is more noise and are over priced.<p>From this Thread http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3029771, I could see many hackers have done a great job and developed many webapps over time either for a learning exercise or for fun. I know some might be feeling to flip them for profit or to concentrate on other things clearing those small things.<p>So, is anyone out there planning to flip their weekend project which you think now is a overhead for you or from which you want to make some quick money (few hundred $$ ). Then shoot me a mail:  techynirvana [at] gmail[.]com
======
hristiank
Well, I believe you have your "money making" idea in your description here.
Just make your own project for listing/selling HackerNews weekend projects.
Right now Flippa has become bloated with scammers and blogs for profit...
There are very little actual projects on there worth investing in. So it would
be great for someone to create a market place for quality projects.

Just my two cents.

~~~
bmelton
I'm curious -- how would you keep spammers out of the new service?

~~~
hristiank
If the new service is centered around HackerNews members you can keep the
service spam free(or at least close to it) by checking projects for sale
against members profiles here on HackerNews. A few active moderators in the
beginning can set the tone for the whole service. After all how many projects
would be up for sale at any given time? It would be great if someone can set
up a poll here to ask developers if they are interested in getting some pay
for small/weekend projects they have.

------
Flippa_com
Hi. Can appreciate the breadth of listings on Flippa can seem difficult to
navigate - it very much reflects the breadth of both buyers and sellers on the
marketplace. However its worth trying out our recently enhanced search to
uncover the sorts of projects you seem to be describing.

This is how it might look if you were just looking for apps that didn't harp
on about "potential" but was at least 12 months old:
[https://flippa.com/buy/search?sort_col=relevance&sort_di...](https://flippa.com/buy/search?sort_col=relevance&sort_dir=desc&status=open&q=app+-potential&age_min=12)

You can use the facets to drill in further or otherwise hit the "Advanced"
link beside REFINE to get really specific ...

Hope that helps.

~~~
hristiank
Hi,

My comments were not intended to be an attack on your site/service but rather
an observation. I tried playing around the site with the search options as you
suggested and the results were better. The problem still persisted though.
Even in the example link you provided, there are 3 apps out of 9 results
returned.

~~~
Flippa_com
Hi. Belated response but the sellers enter the descriptions - the result set
can be further tweaked to address it. Otherwise try browsing via "app" tags on
sitetype: <https://flippa.com/buy/sitetype/application>

------
markhall
I built <http://happy21stbirthday.com> and received small income from
advertisements/affiliate revenues. Basically it's a site catered to
gifts/promotions/ideas about 21st birthdays (college kids especially) I
haven't maintained it much lately as I should.

If anyone is interested in purchasing it

or

If anyone has suggestions on how to revamp it I would love to hear feedback.

~~~
yogrish
@markhall I am interested. can you send me the details about revenues,
maintenance requirement and your expected price to techynirvana [at]
gmail[.]com

------
molsongolden
I'd be interested in this as well. I don't want to hijack this post but I'd
like to hear about small projects that might be up for sale.

------
cheae
How many times of monthly profit you are willing to pay for a site, that
doesn't need any maintenance? But with only 'search traffic risk'(the
possibility of search traffic drop/increase due to algorithm changes by search
engines)

~~~
yogrish
it depends...if avg over a period is X, i am willing to pay atleast 7-10 times
X. But i have a cap for the upper limit. If you have pls mail me the details.
will discuss further.

